# ***ALGERIAN SAHARA***



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

The Algerian Sahara represents about 80% of the territory, that is to say, about 2 millions km². It is an attractive and touristic place because of its immensity and diversity : sand dunes, rock moutains, lakes, fauna, flora, oasis...


Discover...


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Some Oasis*


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

=> This is not touched-up.


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautifull!! thanks for sharing :cheers:..some of them look out of this planet ....literally!


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

The-E-Vid said:


> Beautifull!! thanks for sharing :cheers:..some of them look out of this planet ....literally!


You're welcome. Indeed this is Life On Mars


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

Belles photos Zach


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

aghiles11 said:


> Belles photos Zach


Pas de quoi. Elles viennent toutes de SSCA d'ailleurs.


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

It looks like this : 











 :lol:


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Fantastic pics.....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Linguine said:


> Fantastic pics.....thanks.:cheers2:


De rien


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## soyous_2040 (Sep 27, 2009)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Making bread :


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## DaZed and DiZzy (Dec 29, 2010)

very good


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

DaZed and DiZzy said:


> very good



Thank you


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the great pics....:cheers:


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Spectacular photos....:cheers:


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Zach89 said:


> This is the oasis of TAGHIT. There are several like this one.


Thank you  the night pics are awesome!!


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

By Abdeka

SSC *Algeria*


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

woooww wonderful photos of deserts


----------



## garddemmet (Feb 7, 2012)

HAWT!!


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Views from the sky*


































*SSCA*


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

*SSCA*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible landscape...


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

*SSCA*


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paradoxxxart/6721417515/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5411593145/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Yann Arthus Bertrand


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paolofornaseri/5441420113/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Timimoun
*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2499464487/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/quinua/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

great :cheers:


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

SSCA


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

SSCA


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

magnificent....:cheers:


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

*SSCA*


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Facebook


----------



## Goyangi (Dec 22, 2012)

*Adrar*









elbilad.net


----------



## Goyangi (Dec 22, 2012)

elbilad.net


----------



## Goyangi (Dec 22, 2012)

elbilad.net


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Edit. a supprimer. liens morts*


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*edit. a supprimer (liens morts)*


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Tassili du Hoggar par denismartin, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Touaregs, mostly nomad people*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11772103155/sizes/l/


----------



## Goyangi (Dec 22, 2012)

In-salah Igosten zone humide par jimmijoe50, sur Flickr


----------



## Goyangi (Dec 22, 2012)

Sunset over Essekrem, the end of the world par Dj_Djalel, sur Flickr


----------



## Goyangi (Dec 22, 2012)

Ahaggar milkyway par Dj_Djalel, sur Flickr


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

SSCA


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Tadrart










FB


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Algeria par PeterGloeckle, sur Flickr


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/103447037


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/103447014


----------



## Goyangi (Dec 22, 2012)

Hoggar


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Taghit (Béchar)*


----------



## Goyangi (Dec 22, 2012)

Ahaggar milk yway by Dj_Djalel, on Flickr


----------



## Goyangi (Dec 22, 2012)

*Illizi*​




































Giraudon Francis​


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Karim Photographie


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Issendilene, Djanet









Amine Goutali


----------

